# [E4GT]:1/15:[DAILY]*[AOSP] .: CM 7.3 A6- CM Daily [almost nighty ;)] Thread :.



## Gman

Cyanogenmod 7.2 (Alpha) for the Epic 4G Touch

So coming from the OG Evo days, the nighty thread was just as active and visited as the actual CM threads. Lots of day to day chatter and real time issues and fixes were discussed with daily versions, while allowing discussion about the RC's etc to remain in tact in the main threads. Figured I would kick this off and get it started with all the Daily*sk/nightyly type updates going on with CM right now for the ET4G. I would ask that folks in the first couple of posts make those posts available to capture vital information so page 1 will be a good starting point for issues.....Once this becomes an official CM release, I believe nighty's will actually become a reality, until then we have Bubba's "dailys"....With that said, those of you who have been part of nightly threads know how they are/get, enjoy!

Real Time Support - join * #EG4T on irc.irondust.net * on IRC. - If someone wants to make a clickable url that will take you right to the site I will include it here.



Code:


#include<br />
* Your warranty is now void.<br />
*<br />
* I am not responsible for bricked devices, dead SD cards,<br />
* thermonuclear war, or you getting fired because the alarm app failed. Please<br />
* do some research if you have any concerns about features included in this ROM<br />
* before flashing it! YOU are choosing to make these modifications, and if<br />
* you point the finger at me for messing up your device, I will laugh at you.<br />
*/<br />

*Currently Working*
3G................................ Calls
Data...............................Camera
WiFi...............................SMS
GPS................................MMS
Bluetooth..........................External SD
Sound..............................911 Calling
Haptic Feedback
*Currently Not Working*
4G
*Downloads*
Alpha 6 Release Candidate 5 (RC5) otherwise known as *Alpha 6.*
GAPPS Google Apps
*Flashing Process*
WIPE WIPE WIPE!!
- Download Alpha 4 + Gapps
- Mount USB Storage in your current rom and copy over the archives
- Reboot into recovery
- Flash Alpha 4 then Gapps
- Reboot
*Donations*
If you wish to support my work you can donate towards my efforts, below.
Donate to Bubby [email protected]


----------



## Gman

*Changelog*​** Alpha 6 (RC6)*
- sensors are now working
- Device Settings
- Soundbooster script
- Wifi tethering
- Portable Hotspot features in that same menu.
- Fixed compatibility with some market appsand the issues with some apps not even being in the market.
- (EK02) framework-res.apk values for our device
- Many kernel side updates.
- Better battery life, removed a ton of debugging in the kernel.
- Random improvements and bug fixes.​** Alpha 5 (RC5)*
- GPS is now working!
- Added in Device Settings which will be utilized later on.
- Even more random bug fixes.
** Alpha 4 (RC4)*
- Fixed haptic feedback on the soft keys.
- Other random bug fixes.
** Alpha 3 (RC3)*
- Finally got bluetooth all figured out, enjoy!
** Alpha 2 (RC2)*
- Fixed 911 calling so that nobody would be harmed because of my faults, also the external SD is now mounted correctly.​*Post #2 - Known Issues*
- GPS







*** reports of success on EL29/26 modems, please confirm for each phone ***
- *Speaker Bug* - Apps like voicemail that use external speaker don't have sound. Also when using speaker phone the person on the other end can barely hear you​- *Soft keys* - Softkeys are only visible in dark situations ie closet with lights off​**** 1/9 - Google Voice ****​- Here is some info about google voice possibly having issues between Sprint and Verizon
LINK​- *Data Drops*: going between wifi/3G data hangs etc​


----------



## Gman

*Post #3 - Work Arounds*
- *** GPS: use the gps status app to delete gps cache ***
- *** GPS: Nandroid to TW ROM, establish GPS lock, restore CM.
- load kernel/recovery of choice - ACS, Team Rogue, CWM and flash CM7
- Backup your CM7 ROM in recovery
- Flash a Touchwiz based ROM(Based off of Samsung's ROM)
- Turn on GPS and get a lock
- Reboot into recovery and restore CM7 NAND
- *Screen Pixelation*: screen pixelation can be fixed by going to developer options and check the option for 2d acceleration or something like that
- *Updating Modems*: Flash with Odin for the time being - It will always hang if you are trying with CM. Flash back to a TW based rom, flash the modem, restore your CM nandroid
- *Data Drops*: Toggle cycle mobile data or toggle airplane mode
- *Black screen of death* (Phone on, black screen no matter what you do) - Hold the power button until notification light blinks, will reboot - no need to pull battery

*Links/Info - Useful and not so useful links section*
*General*
E4GT Picture Thread - Post your pic's taken with this phone
ROM Thread - List of ROM's for this phone
Post your Screen
ROM Setup - What is your current ROM setup, includes ROM base poll as well
*Apps/Tools*
Boycott-SOPA
Boot animation shuffler
Fruit Cake Maker
Tegrak Overclock settings
*Off-Topic*
Grocery List - Show us your custom PC setup/parts list
Invites thread
*Themes*
All market CM supported themes should work, please report any issues in this thread for capture.


----------



## fordmanck

First non Gman post! Great idea.


----------



## riassan

hey I'm gonna see if bubby is in irc right now and see if he can add the link to the OP for the dev thread.

btw Gman just was asking did you remember a member from our Evo4g days of MIUI name onedr0p?


----------



## bubby323

Perfect, thanks man. Added to the OP.


----------



## Stangdriverdoug

Aw shucks I wanted to start it

MIUI Powered GSII


----------



## ricoroadstar

And ill leave my stamp, and walk away!

Good ad, should make the other thread more manageable! Thanks G!


----------



## cordell

Gman said:


> Post #3 - Work Arounds


you forgot the work around for GPS


----------



## epix4g

cordell said:


> you forgot the work around for GPS


The workaround for GPS is easy nandroid this flash tw Rom Get GPS freak on nandroid back
Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stangdriverdoug

Also a good gps workaround is a map.

MIUI Powered GSII


----------



## Gman

Your 1st page! For all we know, your post is probably going to be the most important haha


Stangdriverdoug said:


> you forgot the work around for GPS


Figured I would wait until all the 1st page posts were taken up by suckers I mean volunteers before I got back to useless posting haha


----------



## droidiac13

So is this the correct thread to give each other sh*t or are we still doing that on the other thread? Looks like HC is scared to join us over here? LOL


----------



## HondaCop

droidiac13 said:


> So is this the correct thread to give each other sh*t or are we still doing that on the other thread? Looks like HC is scared to join us over here? LOL


Unlike you and Gman, I have a real job to take care of! hahahaha

Where is this GPS workaround I hear some of you bitches mention?


----------



## Gman

We both know you don't have anything better to do haha


----------



## yglaotu

EVDO doesn't work in china from rc0 to alpha2 . someone told be that's because some parameters are different.but I think CM is a world wild rom but not just for sprint.so pls take a look a that .thx.


----------



## HondaCop

yglaotu said:


> EVDO doesn't work in china from rc0 to alpha2 . someone told be that's because some parameters are different.but I think CM is a world wild rom but not just for sprint.so pls take a look a that .thx.


world wild rom? We should make an animal print theme for it.


----------



## Evolve

HondaCop said:


> world wild rom? We should make an animal print theme for it.


cyanoleopard theme coming up!


----------



## AshG

Which phone is this for again?


----------



## droidiac13

HondaCop said:


> world wild rom? We should make an animal print theme for it.


I can see you in your leopard print pants rocking your leopard themed ROM!

Sent from my Team Nocturnal'd Epic 4G Touch.


----------



## fordmanck

AshG said:


> Which phone is this for again?


G1

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitebreed

AshG said:


> Which phone is this for again?


 Samsung Galaxy S2 Epic 4g Touch (Sprint) or aka E4GT.


----------



## Gman

Aka first part of the thread










Nitebreed said:


> Samsung Galaxy S2 Epic 4g Touch (Sprint) or aka E4GT.


----------



## ro6666lt

thanks for creating this thread! moved over to the sgsII General section. Samsung general is more or less for devices not listed or for topics that are applicable to all samsung devices.


----------



## Gman

Sounds good


ro6666lt said:


> thanks for creating this thread! moved over to the sgsII General section. Samsung general is more or less for devices not listed or for topics that are applicable to all samsung devices.


----------



## HondaCop

Gman said:


> Sounds good


Ankle grabbing, huh?


----------



## Gman

Don't worry, you're still the #1 grabber in our hearts and minds 


HondaCop said:


> Ankle grabbing, huh?


----------



## Stangdriverdoug

Can someone point me to the touch pro forum.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

I would say Honda is an expert in touching 


Stangdriverdoug said:


> Can someone point me to the touch pro forum.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## HondaCop

Gman said:


> I would say Honda is an expert in touching


LOL Happy New Year brother!


----------



## HondaCop

Stangdriverdoug said:


> Can someone point me to the touch pro forum.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


Is pro short for prostitutes?


----------



## Gman

Haha right back at you and the rest of the heathens that frequent these parts 


HondaCop said:


> LOL Happy New Year brother!


----------



## Stangdriverdoug

Haven't seen any tweets from Belvedere lately. Wonder how things are shaping up.


----------



## Gman

Who???? Don't you mean Brandy? 


Stangdriverdoug said:


> Haven't seen any tweets from Belvedere lately. Wonder how things are shaping up.


----------



## HondaCop

Gman said:


> Who???? Don't you mean Brandy?


Brittany is probably getting drunk on Root Beer and thus development is currently stalling.


----------



## Gman

on a more serous note, please either send me a PM or quote me with any known issues/work arounds you want included in the posts on the first page.


----------



## ElAguila

Has anybody tried copying over the apk's needed to the facebook component of the socialhub working on this rom?


----------



## Gman

isn't social hub a touchwiz thing? I don't know as I don't use that stuff, one of the first thing that TB freezes


----------



## HondaCop

ElAguila said:


> Has anybody tried copying over the apk's needed to the facebook component of the socialhub working on this rom?


I highly recommend FriendsCaster. I uninstalled the native FB app and never looked back.


----------



## Gman

Is it that hard to keep up with Welton that you need a dedicated app?


HondaCop said:


> I highly recommend FriendsCaster. I uninstalled the native FB app and never looked back.


----------



## HondaCop

Gman said:


> Is it that hard to keep up with Welton that you need a dedicated app?


hahahaha Poor Milton


----------



## Stangdriverdoug

Whatever happened to that guy?


----------



## epix4g

Stangdriverdoug said:


> Whatever happened to that guy?


He was on here the other day .... probably too busy with his Ferrari or rolls Royce.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## epix4g

epix4g said:


> He was on here the other day .... probably too busy with his Ferrari or rolls Royce. He was on irc. In [email protected] the other day just lurking
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## HondaCop

epix4g said:


> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


He's never been the same ever since that botched bounty thread of his.


----------



## epix4g

HondaCop said:


> Never been the same ever since that botched bounty thread of his.


I had that thread as a favorite ... everyone loves a trainwreck

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## HondaCop

epix4g said:


> I had that thread as a favorite ... everyone loves a trainwreck
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


Yup, that wreck of a thread made the train wreck scene from Super 8 look like a minor fender bender in the parking lot of Kohls.


----------



## droidiac13

HondaCop said:


> Yup, that wreck of a thread made the train wreck scene from Super 8 look like a minor fender bender in the parking lot of Kohls.


+1000


----------



## HondaCop

OT: I traded in my 2007 Honda Civic Si today for a 2007 BMW 335i coupe fully loaded! What a way to start 2012! :-D


----------



## droidiac13

HondaCop said:


> OT: I traded in my 2007 Honda Civic Si today for a 2007 BMW 335i coupe fully loaded! What a way to start 2012! :-D


Did you trade them at the impound lot???


----------



## HondaCop

droidiac13 said:


> Did you trade them at the impound lot???


shhhhhhh don't say it too loud hahahaha


----------



## Stangdriverdoug

HondaCop said:


> OT: I traded in my 2007 Honda Civic Si today for a 2007 BMW 335i coupe fully loaded! What a way to start 2012! :-D


The 330 is a nice ride.

Btw you and your name are now obsolete









Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## epix4g

BMWCOP sounds stupid ..... ha ha ha

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## HondaCop

Stangdriverdoug said:


> BMWCOP sounds stupid ..... ha ha ha
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


hahahah I know man! I was thinking BimmerCop but still doesn't have that ring to it like HondaCop...


----------



## Stangdriverdoug

Well I supposed your BMW is a Honda at heart.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## HondaCop

Stangdriverdoug said:


> Well I supposed your BMW is a Honda at heart.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


I wish I could say that but I thought my Si was fast until I got this car hahahah Day and Night!


----------



## droidiac13

HondaCop said:


> I wish I could say that but I thought my Si was fast until I got this car hahahah Day and Night!


I'm just surprised you still "honor" us with your presence now that you drive such a vehicle. Thank you sir, for not kicking us out of your life! LOL


----------



## HondaCop

droidiac13 said:


> I'm just surprised you still "honor" us with your presence now that you drive such a vehicle. Thank you sir, for not kicking us out of your life! LOL


LMAO


----------



## Gman

That's about right










HondaCop said:


> hahahah I know man! I was thinking *RimmerCop* but still doesn't have that ring to it like HondaCop...


----------



## droidiac13

Gman said:


> That's about right


And on that laugh, I'm going to bed! Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## Gman

well, I am happy to say that my 300th post and in the new year is going to be an insult of RimmerCop, How is that Blue Man Group audition going? You might be color blind, so let me help you out.........that's purple man


----------



## Nitebreed

HondaCop said:


> OT: I traded in my 2007 Honda Civic Si today for a 2007 BMW 335i coupe fully loaded! What a way to start 2012! :-D


Grats!!! That would be awesome! Wait, so are you now known as BMWCop?


----------



## Gman

You talking about rimmercop?


----------



## mazook98

Stupid question,probably: Last night, I accidentally "butt-erased" my phone somehow. (Not butt-dialed...there's a big difference, apparently.) Anyway,my ET4G won't boot, wont do anything at all, in fact, EXCEPT, I can get into the "stock" Android recovery. My question is this: Is there ANYTHING at all I can do through the stock recovery without having to connect to a pc (re-install clockwork, flash a rooted rom, kernel, whatever). My wife took the laptop for the day (the one I usually use that's laced up with all my Android stuff). Also, if there's NOT anything I can do through the stock recovery, then what's it good for? I mean, it Does give me the OPTION to flash through there, so what gives???

ANY help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gman

Doesn't help now but you might want to check out this thread 
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/11690-Fruit-Cake-Maker-RC4-v1.5-[More-Devices-Now-Supported!]


----------



## mazook98

Gman said:


> Doesn't help now but you might want to check out this thread
> http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/11690-Fruit-Cake-Maker-RC4-v1.5-[More-Devices-Now-Supported!]


Awesome:
Um...anyone mind making me a little update.zip (basic rooted rom/kernel, possibly one that includes a custom recovery) that I could use to get back on my feet?
I wont have access to that laptop until about midnight tonight.
I would be forever indebted.
Thanks.
Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

Looks like you got nothing but time to look up how to do it haha


----------



## mazook98

Gman said:


> Looks like you got nothing but time to look up how to do it haha


Yeah,but Id need a pc to do it, correct?

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using Tapatalk


----------



## hermeticist

I'm having trouble getting on Tue irc. It says I'm banned!! Wtf!


----------



## Gman

apparently some douche caste a nerd spell. Usually when your haters step it up a notch, it lets you know you have arrived. How pathetic is it that Bubby is more mature than the detractors?


----------



## mazook98

Anyone? (as per above issue)

Sent from my two cans and a string, on a 1g network, rerouted through the Professor's radio on Gilligan's Island.... hoping an update.zip might magically appear.
(android smile)
Edit: just forget it. (but it's not like I beg for a little help every day.)


----------



## will of fire

Anything on the speaker bug?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

What's the speaker bug? 


will of fire said:


> Anything on the speaker bug?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## cordell

Apps like voicemail that use external speaker don't have sound. Also when using speaker phone the person on the other end can barely hear you.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

Is there currently a work around or is this a known issue?


cordell said:


> Apps like voicemail that use external speaker don't have sound. Also when using speaker phone the person on the other end can barely hear you.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


Also the OP has been updated with the same post #1 from Bubby's thread, that way you don't have to bounce back and forth to check.


----------



## lafester

just wondering what is the point of this thread? is the other thread not good enough?

like you said its a pain bouncing back and forth for no reason.


----------



## Gman

Good question, and I am not sure if you are a fellow OG Evo user. The Nighty threads as they were called (since CM was compiling nightly) were to discuss all variations of CM inbetween major releases/RC/whatever you want to call them. This thread is for that exact purpose. Until we move to another alpha or RC version, all things wrong with the ROM should be discussed in this thread. When a new Alpha/daily/nighty is released, this too should be discussed here. The thought is to keep the daily grind/off topic/daily/nighty issues here and keep high level RC level issues for the main thread. At least that was my thought.

As a side note - the nighty threads because a pretty fun place to get a little off topic, talk some smack and build a community sense with veteran members providing solid experianced based advise. It might mean different to others, but that is kind of what I thought this thread could be. 


lafester said:


> just wondering what is the point of this thread? is the other thread not good enough?
> 
> like you said its a pain bouncing back and forth for no reason.


----------



## MaliceOmega

Is there anyway to flash a cwm recovery that allows me to make a nandroid backup to my SD card? My internal is getting pretty full


----------



## paranoid android85

HondaCop said:


> I highly recommend FriendsCaster. I uninstalled the native FB app and never looked back.


Thanks for this! Ever since i installed this app and got rid of Facebook my battery life has doubled

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## paranoid android85

MaliceOmega said:


> Is there anyway to flash a cwm recovery that allows me to make a nandroid backup to my SD card? My internal is getting pretty full


Do you do a nandroid thru ROM manager or do you go into recovery to nandroid? When i go into recovery to backup it saves it to my sdcard

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaliceOmega

I got into recovery to do it. When I try to nandroid to the SD card it tells me that the path can't b mounted


----------



## Gman

Off topic, but those of you looking for schemer or alpha scope invites it's located here!
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14164-13invitesinvite-thread-rootzwiki-invites-thread/


----------



## Stangdriverdoug

I haven't been in bubbys new chat channel yet. Is he still working on stuff? Haven't seen much on twitter.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattykinsx

Stangdriverdoug said:


> I haven't been in bubbys new chat channel yet. Is he still working on stuff? Haven't seen much on twitter.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


Come to the channel 

He's worked on stuff such as CM9 with a fellow dev but has also been busy with regular live stuff.


----------



## Stangdriverdoug

OK... I'll be on later!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

Post 3 updated with modem work around


----------



## Manimal

i know this is kinda off topic. but, does any one else get the feeling that the epic touch is a BEAR to dev for? i'm no seasoned android user like most of you guys (its great to see so many iconic names popping up over here.) but i have had a bit of a run. back on my captivate, yeah it got off to a slow start, but most of the devs stuck with it. clear up untill att decided to release the infuse. on the touch, i've seen at least one of the major devs basically drop it. and its kinda weird to me considering how big the release was. or atleast how big the release seemed. now, just because i'm commenting on this does not mean i dont appreciate bubby and all he has done. bubby, is the definition of a "wiz kid". also, i have no expierence deving. i sit down and think, "gee, i'd love to dev. might take a while, but why not?" then i sit down and instantly drown in the complexity of coding. i hold a great deal of respect for our devs. it just seems like the e4gt must be kinda dificult to dev for. i've been told part of the problem is cdma. but what do i know?

again, GREAT JOB BUBBY! how many teenagers get to say they've worked with the likes of Kevin Bruckert. be proud man. you earned it!


----------



## Gman

I think it has to do more with CDMA vs GSM. Most of the SG SII are GSM devices, where ours is the only CDMA and wimax device to boot. Plus Sammy only released source twice I believe, with a bunch of leaks etc. Lastly, the International version was out what? like six months before we got ours? I think once Sammy drops ICS - TW version of course, that we should see a lot more activity. Sadly no one except Bubby has really made any headway that I am aware of for AOSP on this device.


----------



## Gman

@Bubby - You seen this? Not going to lie, seing your Kang in there would be pretty nice haha
linky


----------



## Manimal

Good point g man. I've always just considered each variant a serrate and distinct phone, but in this case, tmobo and att are extremely similar. And there probably isn't much work needed to port between them. Let alone port between them and the international one.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using RootzWiki


----------



## Is_907

So...any time i send a message that needs to span two or more texts it fails to send.
Same problem in stock SMS and Handcent.

I do everything through GVoice and multi part texts work in the Voice app.

Ideas?


----------



## Gman

I want to say that's usually an issue with AOSP?


----------



## Is_907

Gman said:


> I want to say that's usually an issue with AOSP?


Do you mean the aosp SMS app or aosp based roms?

About to nand, wipe, reflash to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Gman

I believe the cm sms app


----------



## paranoid android85

Is_907 said:


> So...any time i send a message that needs to span two or more texts it fails to send.
> Same problem in stock SMS and Handcent.
> 
> I do everything through GVoice and multi part texts work in the Voice app.
> 
> Ideas?


Did you do the sms split in options?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Is_907

paranoid android85 said:


> Did you do the sms split in options?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


*facepalm*

Thanks!


----------



## Gman

Here's your sign


Is_907 said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Gman

Just a heads up, there is a new modem EL29 out, remember if you are using CM, flash via Odin. If there is already a rootzwiki page, please send me the link
ACS LINKY


----------



## paranoid android85

we dont have to update our profile if we just flash the modem, correct?


----------



## Gman

Unless you're running a custom PRL, you should nand a tw rom and then update then flash back to CM7


----------



## HondaCop

In case you have been wondering where is HondaCop (BimmerCop lol) or like Gman likes to call me now, RimmerCop; I've been very busy with the Holidays, work AND my new ride!!!! Ok ok ok, my new ride has been the real reason why I've been MIA for the past couple of days... Here are some pics:

























For those wondering, it's a 2007 BMW 335i with all the packages and addons available for it. =)


----------



## fordmanck

HondaCop said:


> In case you have been wondering where is HondaCop (BimmerCop lol) or like Gman likes to call me now, RimmerCop; I've been very busy with the Holidays, work AND my new ride!!!! Ok ok ok, my new ride has been the real reason why I've been MIA for the past couple of days... Here are some pics:
> 
> View attachment 13947
> 
> View attachment 13948
> 
> View attachment 13949
> 
> 
> For those wondering, it's a 2007 BMW 335i with all the packages and addons available for it. =)


Very nice dude! It's funny how many of us are into cars too.

Anyone want to buy this?



















Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmanck

Btw

http://mobile.theverge.com/2012/1/5/2685410/sprint-galaxy-nexus-4g-lte-leak

Looks like I'll be moving on.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

Looks like my wife will be getting this phone haha 


fordmanck said:


> Btw
> 
> http://mobile.theverge.com/2012/1/5/2685410/sprint-galaxy-nexus-4g-lte-leak
> 
> Looks like I'll be moving on.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## HondaCop

fordmanck said:


> Btw http://mobile.theverge.com/2012/1/5/2685410/sprint-galaxy-nexus-4g-lte-leak Looks like I'll be moving on. Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


No shit! Then there will be a better one after that one, rinse and repeat. lol


----------



## HondaCop

fordmanck said:


> Very nice dude! It's funny how many of us are into cars too.
> 
> Anyone want to buy this?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


Nice ride! Good luck selling it... Why are you selling it BTW?


----------



## HondaCop

One more pic =)


----------



## fordmanck

HondaCop said:


> No shit! Then there will be a better one after that one, rinse and repeat. lol


This is true, but I want AOSP. My last two phones were Nexii. This phone has been an unpleasant development experience for me.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmanck

HondaCop said:


> Nice ride! Good luck selling it... Why are you selling it BTW?


It's been a headache, way too much HP for the street. I'm in the middle of rebuilding the motor at a tune of 5600 bucks, it only had 750 miles on it. I have a 34 Ford for cruising. 










Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## HondaCop

fordmanck said:


> This is true, but I want AOSP. My last two phones were Nexii. This phone has been an unpleasant development experience for me.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


Yea, I also think my next phone will be a Nexus phone, just so I can have a pure Google experience and official updates frequently and without a hassle.


----------



## HondaCop

fordmanck said:


> It's been a headache, way too much HP for the street. I'm in the middle of rebuilding the motor at a tune of 5600 bucks, it only had 750 miles on it. I have a 34 Ford for cruising.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


Niiiiice! That looks awesome!


----------



## Gman

I think that once source drops for this, it is game on. GB on this phone is hard to beat right now. I am hoping with the adoption of LTE that this CDMA vs GSM issue goes away. Since most of the world uses GSM, those are the most popular phone types since the vendors don't have to reengineer their phones. I too might pick up the google nexus, but its not like we have heard overwhelming support of verizon's nexus either, just no vendors to get int he way, just google


fordmanck said:


> This is true, but I want AOSP. My last two phones were Nexii. This phone has been an unpleasant development experience for me.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmanck

Gman said:


> I think that once source drops for this, it is game on. GB on this phone is hard to beat right now. I am hoping with the adoption of LTE that this CDMA vs GSM issue goes away. Since most of the world uses GSM, those are the most popular phone types since the vendors don't have to reengineer their phones. I too might pick up the google nexus, but its not like we have heard overwhelming support of verizon's nexus either, just no vendors to get int he way, just google


That phone has been out two weeks in the US and has more support than ours.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

Sure, GSM + Source will do that too you. This device seperates the men from the boys


fordmanck said:


> That phone has been out two weeks in the US and has more support than ours.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmanck

Gman said:


> Sure, GSM + Source will do that too you. This device seperates the men from the boys


Lol. I'm just spoiled.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## daneuryzzl

HondaCop said:


> Yea, I also think my next phone will be a Nexus phone, just so I can have a pure Google experience and official updates frequently and without a hassle.


Yeah, pretty much this right here. That's why I'm going to get it too. I might even actually just sit on it for the whole 2 years. This "new phone every 3-4 months" thing has been a blast for the past year, but, ultimately I feel unfulfilled. Riding the cutting edge is fun, but, big freakin' deal with these incremental upgrades. I'm going to hop onto the Nexus wagon again and not get off of it. I'll just upgrade whenever a new Nexus device comes to Sprint. Done deal.

I'm going to get the most out of this ET4G until the GNex ...but then I'm outta' here. Done with HTC, done with non Nexus devices....My NS4G was amazing...would have kept it if not for that tiny screen, lo and behold.....

Glad to see that I'll be seeing you on the other side.


----------



## HondaCop

daneuryzzl said:


> Yeah, pretty much this right here. That's why I'm going to get it too. I might even actually just sit on it for the whole 2 years. This "new phone every 3-4 months" thing has been a blast for the past year, but, ultimately I feel unfulfilled. Riding the cutting edge is fun, but, big freakin' deal with these incremental upgrades. I'm going to hop onto the Nexus wagon again and not get off of it. I'll just upgrade whenever a new Nexus device comes to Sprint. Done deal.
> 
> I'm going to get the most out of this ET4G until the GNex ...but then I'm outta' here. Done with HTC, done with non Nexus devices....My NS4G was amazing...would have kept it if not for that tiny screen, lo and behold.....
> 
> Glad to see that I'll be seeing you on the other side.


Completely agree... I'll just pass my E4GT to my wife and grab me some Nexus love!


----------



## epix4g

I WILL NOT ALLOW SAMSUNG TO F*CK UP ICS ...... I will never use a touch wiz ICS Rom ..... samsung is so stupid to do what they did ....Nexus will be mine oh yes she will have my babies


----------



## Gman

get a room you two!


----------



## cordell

The whole CDMA is the reason we dont have aosp is crap! Look at all the HTC sprint phones that have aosp. We have working aosp kernel now in the CM rom by bubby, minus GPS. This device just doesn't have the aosp devs, plain and simple. Not to take away from stock rom devs but to get a device running aosp is not as easy as using a rom kitchen, lol.

And the porting of roms from other device, even across GSM to CDMA is done quite often by ViRuS. So that can be done as well, just not by the devs who are currently working on this device. I would call it the red headed step child like the OG Epic but even it has official CM, lmao!


----------



## Gman

CDMA isn't the reason, its more phones are GSM is the reason. GSM is usually the lead type and IF there is enough demand a CDMA version. I also agree, that with a smaller install base, you aren't going to get as many dev's and with that dev's that can handle AOSP. I think its a numbers thing more than anything, but also agree that AOSP is more demanding since it is more development than vendor based ROM's.


cordell said:


> The whole CDMA is the reason we dont have aosp is crap! Look at all the HTC sprint phones that have aosp. We have working aosp kernel now in the CM rom by bubby, minus GPS. This device just doesn't have the aosp devs, plain and simple. Not to take away from stock rom devs but to get a device running aosp is not as easy as using a rom kitchen, lol.
> 
> And the porting of roms from other device, even across GSM to CDMA is done quite often by ViRuS. So that can be done as well, just not by the devs who are currently working on this device. I would call it the red headed step child like the OG Epic but even it has official CM, lmao!


----------



## wase4711

someone shag ViRus over to the E4GT!!


----------



## Gman

I wonder if we are going to get word about the GS III at CES? If that is the case, might pay for the nexus prime off contract if it drops per the rumors, however if we find out about word about the GS III and it might make it before summer 2012, I might just hold off. Especially since unless their phones will support LTE AND Wimax, I live in a 4G are now, why would I give that up for LTE later? Plus, I would imagine that the GS III will smoke the GS II and thats saying a LOT.


----------



## kiN_e4GT

nice e92 bimmerCOP!!! I love that coral red interior


----------



## Gman

You didn't hear? its RimmerCop now, he just hasn't changed the name yet


kiN_e4GT said:


> nice e92 bimmerCOP!!! I love that coral red interior


----------



## cordell

Sprint #fails at CES, they tend to announce at that other one, cant recall the name. Remember last year they reviled that Echo thing, LOL.


----------



## Gman

Kyocera haha, I remember, we were all anxiously awaiting on the Evo forums like Sprint is on a roll then.........But I have heard its a solidly built phone and those that have it love it, its one of those love/hate phones. The ET4G is no such phone.....straight beast.


cordell said:


> Sprint #fails at CES, they tend to announce at that other one, cant recall the name. Remember last year they reviled that Echo thing, LOL.


----------



## daneuryzzl

Crap. I just remembered something that makes me reconsider the Gnex...Galaxy Note....holy crap.


----------



## Gman

Dammit!!! I didn't know what the note was until now, NOW I WANT IT!


----------



## kiN_e4GT

Gman said:


> You didn't hear? its RimmerCop now, he just hasn't changed the name yet


rimmercop def has a ring to it hahah


----------



## kiN_e4GT

fellow bmw driver here [=


----------



## daneuryzzl

Gman said:


> Dammit!!! I didn't know what the note was until now, NOW I WANT IT!


So I'm trying to decide between all of the benefits of owning a Google Nexus device--and there are many...and the sheer absurdity of a 5.3" SAMOLED+ in my pocket.

So far as I know the camera and and all else is identical to our ET4G's but the note gets the 1.5 exynos as well....plus the stylus ("s pen"?).....and it's higher res than the GNex (by 80px, lol)

I think absurdity will win this one out.


----------



## Gman

It's a phablet!


----------



## Gman

Phablet - that's phabulicious haha


----------



## kiN_e4GT

galaxy nexus with no micro SD slot is a deal breaker for me.. and i believe both devices are sAMOLED HD displays ..no +


----------



## daneuryzzl

kiN_e4GT said:


> galaxy nexus with no micro SD slot is a deal breaker for me.. and i believe both devices are sAMOLED HD displays ..no +


Yes. That's because they have the same amount of subpixels as we have but they divide them into more pixels. Meaning less sub-pixels per pixel.

WVGA SAMOLED+ = 12 sub-pixels per pixel
SAMOLED HD 720p = 5 sub-pixels per pixel

...you give a little here you get a little there.

EDIT: that's for the E4GT vs the GNex

Galaxy note @ 5.3" it is....


----------



## Gman

Dude, so what are you saying about what? That is the most confusing post today haha, however its a done deal, Note is going to be the reason the wife gets this phone


----------



## kiN_e4GT

great speculation and great choice ..maybe I'm bias but I'd grab a Gnote over a Gnex at any given day haha..


----------



## T959taco

Help. Im trying to flash this through cwm 2.0.4.7 i believe, and it wont boot after the gsII boot screen. It just hangs. I wiped all and mounted system and now im effed. Coming from calkulin btw.


----------



## kiN_e4GT

can you still boot into cwm? if so.. wipe all and reflash again. see if that helps


----------



## paranoid android85

T959taco said:


> Help. Im trying to flash this through cwm 2.0.4.7 i believe, and it wont boot after the gsII boot screen. It just hangs. I wiped all and mounted system and now im effed. Coming from calkulin btw.


Yeah sometimes i have to flash cm7 twice for it to work

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## cordell

Does anyone elses app drawer have apps missing? Take Easy Uninstaller for example, I can add the app to a home screen, but can not see the app in the app drawer. I am using a custom LCD Density of 220 rather than stock 240 so the Easy Uninstaller app is deemed un-compatable via android market. I just answered my own question, lol. I was struck with the thought of the app being un-compatable by the market because of density that maybe a flag is set that Go launcher uses for the app drawer. I reset my density to 240 and reboot, sure enough easy Uninstaller is now in my app drawer! I didnt notice this while running custom LCD Densities in TW roms, though I may have not have noticed. I guess the solution would be to detach from market with Titanium Backup...


----------



## T959taco

I installed rom manager and updated cwm and still, it wont boot. Its driving me fecking crazy. I want cm!!!!

Sent from my A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## fordmanck

T959taco said:


> I installed rom manager and updated cwm and still, it wont boot. Its driving me fecking crazy. I want cm!!!!
> 
> Sent from my A500 using RootzWiki


Why would you do that?

Can you get into download mode?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## daneuryzzl

Gman said:


> Dude, so what are you saying about what? That is the most confusing post today haha, however its a done deal, Note is going to be the reason the wife gets this phone


I was drinking last night, so, I'm not entirely sure. I think it had something to do with SAMOLED+ vs SAMOLED HD. I think I was implying that there wouldn't be much difference between the screens because of the same sub-pixel density...but I know that the color would probably be a slight bit different because of a different distribution of R/G/B sub pixels.

....I'll get back to you on that...


----------



## T959taco

No pc. I do have mobile odin but havent figured it out yet

Sent from my SPH-D710 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman

Gman said:


> And the dialog box color for when you hit menu


----------



## Gman

Let's see some of these CM screenies representing! 
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/4378-Post-your-screen


----------



## Gman

Posts 1 - 3 updated with RC 4 and added some links for those that hardly get out around Rootzwiki!


----------



## cordell

Can someone please check the compass for working correctly or not in RC4.

Thanks

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

I would imagine that would be impacted by GPS issues no? 


cordell said:


> Can someone please check the compass for working correctly or not in RC4.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## b1g.p0ppa

My compass is doing a passable job of finding North. At least the arrow turns in Google Maps as I rotate the phone.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattykinsx

Gman said:


> Real Time Support - join *#xxxx* on Freenode IRC. - If someone wants to make a clickable url that will take you right to the site I will include it here.


Should update this









#EG4T on irc.irondust.net

Join us! It's been scarce as of late.


----------



## Gman

I will update the op with that


Mattykinsx said:


> Should update this
> 
> #EG4T on irc.irondust.net
> 
> Join us! It's been scarce as of late.


----------



## Gman

For those who haven't seen post three in a while 


Gman said:


> Post #3 - Work Arounds
> 
> - Updating Modems: Flash with Odin for the time being - It will always hang if you are trying with CM. Flash back to a TW based rom, flash the modem, restore your CM nandroid
> 
> *Links - Useful and not so useful links section*
> General
> Post your Screen
> Apps/Tools
> Boot animation shuffler
> Fruit Cake Maker
> Tegrak Overclock settings
> Off-Topic
> Invites thread


----------



## cordell

Thanks for checking compass. I flashed and tried the app I use for work and its a no go. I still remain on alpha1 with the SD card fix I added. For some reason the app works on alpha1 and hasn't worked on any release since.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stangdriverdoug

Looks like things are picking up!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

Anyone want to post what's worth mentioning on bubby's twitter?


----------



## b1g.p0ppa

Gman said:


> Anyone want to post what's worth mentioning on bubby's twitter?


It's a bit cryptic and I'm trying not to get too excited. See for yourself:
https://twitter.com/#!/bubby323dev


----------



## Gman

bubby323dev Preston Davis
It's looking really good for #*WiMax* support in the #*E4GT* #*CM7*.







"


----------



## Gman

bubby323dev Preston Davis
@*cjohnsonthe2nd* Working on GPS still, as well.


----------



## T959taco

Thanks for nothing guys, and here I thought rootz was better than xda in the info/help desk dept.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using RootzWiki


----------



## fordmanck

T959taco said:


> Thanks for nothing guys, and here I thought rootz was better than xda in the info/help desk dept.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using RootzWiki


Care to elaborate why you're so upset?


----------



## HondaCop

T959taco said:


> Thanks for nothing guys, and here I thought rootz was better than xda in the info/help desk dept.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using RootzWiki


Why you mad, brah?


----------



## Tazdeviloo7

Don't feed the troll.

Anybody rocking this as their daily driver? If so, how is it?


----------



## b1g.p0ppa

Tazdeviloo7 said:


> Don't feed the troll.
> 
> Anybody rocking this as their daily driver? If so, how is it?


I've been using it as my daily since rc3 dropped. No 4G in my area so I don't miss it and I'm getting by with no gps. The rest is pretty rock solid. Good battery too.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

He can't get CM to boot


HondaCop said:


> Why you mad, brah?


----------



## HondaCop

Per Bubba's Twitter:

"Recompiling. Possibly an alpha 5 tonight.







"

I want to bear his children.


----------



## Gman

So you and Jerdog are officially over?


HondaCop said:


> I want to bear his children.


----------



## HondaCop

Gman said:


> So you and Jerdog are officially over?


After what you two did behind my back, I want no part of him. How could he fool around behind my back with you? #heartbroken


----------



## Gman

Admirable attempt at the redirect, but probably the reason Jerdog cheated on you as, with most things, you came up short







, I am ok with your preference, and to steal a line, "not that there is anything wrong with it"


HondaCop said:


> After what you two did behind my back, I want no part of him. How could he fool around behind my back with you? #heartbroken


----------



## Gman

Looks like I am going to be crossing GPS out here in a few










Gman said:


> *Post #2 - Known Issues*
> - GPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Speaker Bug - Apps like voicemail that use external speaker don't have sound. Also when using speaker phone the person on the other end can barely hear you​


----------



## Gman

Posts #1 and 2 updated


----------



## Gman

Updated Post 2 - Confirmation of GPS working on EL 29


Gman said:


> *Post #2 - Known Issues*
> - GPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** reports of success on EL29 modems, please confirm for each phone ***
> - Speaker Bug - Apps like voicemail that use external speaker don't have sound. Also when using speaker phone the person on the other end can barely hear you​


----------



## riassan

Yes Gman time for the switch, i did i would help you with q& a here if that's alright as much as I can. Cool with you home??









Sent from my GT-i9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## T959taco

Yea. I redownloaded and tried again with the same results. Stuck on gsII boot screen.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman

Of course man, but you already knew that










riassan said:


> Yes Gman time for the switch, i did i would help you with q& a here if that's alright as much as I can. Cool with you home??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mazook98

HondaCop said:


> After what you two did behind my back, I want no part of him. How could he fool around behind my back with you? #heartbroken


Hey, Honda: Jerdog laced me up with another infraction the other day @XDA....(I think he really just misses you, and was only using me to vent his frustration: He sends his xx's and oo's, btw).









Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## riassan

Gman said:


> Of course man, but you already knew that


No doubt. Lol

Btw got gps lock within 4 meters, gps with wireless networks turned off 100% and gps satellites only
Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dajax

I have two small problems... One may be fixed easily other seems like a core problem

1. Non-Contact numbers ring twice then go straight to voicemail. Any way to fix that?

2. GTA3 is no longer Compatible, it is compatible with the stock FW but not CM7 as of RC4

Thanks alot


----------



## Gman

Do you have GV installed? Also did you try clearing cache for GTA?


----------



## Dajax

I Do have Gvoice installed but not set up. I'll try to reset the settings online.

GTA3 is incompatible to install from the market.
I haven't tried to get the APK and install it that way.

The Ringing thing is werid, I don't entirely know if it is ending the calls or sending them to voicemail...
I'll have to see, I believe it maybe ending them out right


----------



## Gman

They could be in a group or something. Have you tried from a number outside of your contacts?


----------



## Gman

From the kid himself


bubby323 said:


> Ill be working on the kernel, sensors, leds, and WiMax tonight. The first three will come easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a note, remember to wipe! I'm not sure as to why GPS wouldn't be working for anybody.


----------



## Gman

Updated post 3 - included ROM thread. You can watch this thread and if ROM's are properly posted etc you can get notification of them being online.


Gman said:


> *General*
> ROM Thread - List of ROM's for this phone


----------



## Gman

Here is some info about google voice possibly having issues between Sprint and Verizon
LINK


Dajax said:


> I Do have Gvoice installed but not set up. I'll try to reset the settings online.
> 
> GTA3 is incompatible to install from the market.
> I haven't tried to get the APK and install it that way.
> 
> The Ringing thing is werid, I don't entirely know if it is ending the calls or sending them to voicemail...
> I'll have to see, I believe it maybe ending them out right


----------



## Gman

Update post #2 with link


Gman said:


> *** 1/9 - Google Voice ***​- Here is some info about google voice possibly having issues between Sprint and Verizon
> LINK​


----------



## kurtosterhage

Anyone else have this problem where their phone loses data connectivity, but the phone still says that it has 3G? I asked about it over XDA while I was still on stock and I was told that it was either the LOS bug or it was in stuck in 1X. The problem is still here after flashing any of the new modems and various roms.

The problem seems to occur when I leave an area with poor signal or when I have WiFi on and leave the range of the router. I am trying to figure out if this is a software problem or a hardware defect.


----------



## Gman

I know stock ROM's don't report 1x/3G correctly, so that could be it. It sounds like your phone isn't switching over between wifi and celluar properly. Could it be an app your using etc?


kurtosterhage said:


> Anyone else have this problem where their phone loses data connectivity, but the phone still says that it has 3G? I asked about it over XDA while I was still on stock and I was told that it was either the LOS bug or it was in stuck in 1X. The problem is still here after flashing any of the new modems and various roms.
> 
> The problem seems to occur when I leave an area with poor signal or when I have WiFi on and leave the range of the router. I am trying to figure out if this is a software problem or a hardware defect.


----------



## cordell

No i get the same thing sometimes. It seems to happen sometimes after turning off WiFi, also when going in and out of coverage. Rather than rebooting I have the app Roam Control and just pushing automatic will restart the radio.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## b1g.p0ppa

kurtosterhage said:


> Anyone else have this problem where their phone loses data connectivity, but the phone still says that it has 3G? I asked about it over XDA while I was still on stock and I was told that it was either the LOS bug or it was in stuck in 1X. The problem is still here after flashing any of the new modems and various roms.
> 
> The problem seems to occur when I leave an area with poor signal or when I have WiFi on and leave the range of the router. I am trying to figure out if this is a software problem or a hardware defect.


I get this too. Most times it recovers fine but every one in a while I have to reboot. I have the feeling it happens when I leave wifi range and I or an app try to access data too soon. The 3G icon just stays white--never turns green--and no data.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

added link to boycott-SOPA thread for those that are interested.


Gman said:


> *Apps/Tools*
> Boycott-SOPA


----------



## b1g.p0ppa

So every once in a while I stop getting sound and vibrations on new text/mms messages. I use Easy Reminder and it stops alerting too. The LED blinks but that didn't catch my attention. So I end up missing texts until I just happen to look at the phone. Kinda seems to happen after I've slid the sound ring on the ring lock screen across to mute the phone for a meeting or something. But not always.
I don't know how to begin troubleshooting this one. Any ideas?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

Have you ensured the notifications are cleared? Other than being on vibrate/silent etc, thats all I got haha. I would slide acorss the ring then go to your sound menu to see if anything has changed etc.


b1g.p0ppa said:


> snip


----------



## hermeticist

Has everyone gotten GPS to work but me?


----------



## Gman

have you tried starting from scratch with one of the auto rooted stock TW EL29/26 ROM's from SFHUB? I would try going all the way back and then flashing kernel/recovery of choice and going from there. That is usually how I flash - granted TW ROM's - but hasn't failed me yet. What RC are you attempting to flash etc?


----------



## hermeticist

Gman said:


> have you tried starting from scratch with one of the auto rooted stock TW EL29/26 ROM's from SFHUB? I would try going all the way back and then flashing kernel/recovery of choice and going from there. That is usually how I flash - granted TW ROM's - but hasn't failed me yet. What RC are you attempting to flash etc?


Rc 5.
I was flashing coming from blazer.
Calkin full wipe 3 times
Cm alpha 5
Gapps


----------



## b1g.p0ppa

Gman said:


> Have you ensured the notifications are cleared? Other than being on vibrate/silent etc, thats all I got haha. I would slide acorss the ring then go to your sound menu to see if anything has changed etc.


The only thing I can think of is I unchecked the Cyanogen Mod Settings / Silent State. Maybe the lock screen gets out of sync with the Toggles? Really dunno, grasping at straws. I'll keep an eye on it and see what I see.
Good thoughts, mang. Thank you


----------



## satur9ine

Anyone know if this will get merged with official CM7 soon? Isn't almost everything working but wimax? Evo was merged without wimax. So was original epic I believe (though it has it now).


----------



## Gman

I know bubby's plan is to get it merged. It's pretty close right now, shouldn't be too much longer.


----------



## Gman

added another GPS work around pulled from this and CM thread



Gman said:


> *Post #3 - Work Arounds*
> - *** GPS: Nandroid to TW ROM, establish GPS lock, restore CM ***


----------



## riassan

Gman said:


> added another GPS work around pulled from this and CM thread


Hey Gman I see you were craving "baked snacks" today as well??? Lol If he gets a kernel in something I'm yanking that zimage ASAP!








Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

Haha, you don't have to tell me that 


riassan said:


> Hey Gman I see you were craving "baked snacks" today as well??? Lol If he gets a kernel in something I'm yanking that zimage ASAP!
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nivron

Hey guys. Just wanted to stop in and say hi. Been running since Alpha 2 and it keeps getting better and better. I find myself missing 4G more and more.







The only occasional problem I have is the data drops (LOSish behavior) but it seems that's par for the course.

Thanks Bubby and everyone who's helping make this happen!


----------



## Gman

@Nivron - thanks for the update. Let us know if you have any tricks or work arounds so we can get them captured in the first 3 posts. I am assuming folks are checking that out for any work arounds that are new to the threads. I'm hoping this work arounds are providing value add!


----------



## cordell

Heres a patch tool for systemUI tweeks I found. I used it to enable Transparent Status Bar









i didnt nake this or have a hand in the making of it at all!!! it is the work of Kamil Zdancewicz A.K.A. #ZduneX25 and whoever he may credit...

http://zdune.mod2xtr...roid/tweaks.php


----------



## nivron

For the data drops, it seems to be a DNS related issue (which I mentioned in the dev thread). If your device seems to stop having a data connection (whether or not you have the "green" data connection icons), you can either toggle mobiledata or airplane mode to fix the problem. Unfortunately I am really swamped at work and home right now, otherwise I'd try to track down the cause and help Bubby fix it.

I think something good for the workaround section is that when your phone freezes -- you can hold the power button to cause it to reboot instead of having to pull the battery. I didn't like the fact that I had to remove my TPU Case to power cycle the phone.

Also -- the fact that you should clear the market data/cache to avoid market freezes when you first install.

Glad that we're able to keep on topic when needed without being scared to be "free" lol.



Gman said:


> @Nivron - thanks for the update. Let us know if you have any tricks or work arounds so we can get them captured in the first 3 posts. I am assuming folks are checking that out for any work arounds that are new to the threads. I'm hoping this work arounds are providing value add!


----------



## Gman

Updated posts 2 and 3 with updated issues/work arounds


Gman said:


> *Post #3 - Work Arounds*
> - *Data Drops*: Toggle mobile data or cycle airplane mode
> - *Black screen of death* (Phone on, black screen no matter what you do) - Hold the power button until notification light blinks, will reboot - no need to pull battery


----------



## Gman

Added link to ROM poll/setup thread so you can check who is running what


Gman said:


> ROM Setup - What is your current ROM setup, includes ROM base poll as well


----------



## riassan

Hey did you see the latest? bubby fixed all that's broke in MIUI, in less than a hour. So now it has GPS, mms and bluetooth. No post @ thread but he has it. Lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

haha.....never mind


----------



## Gman

updated post 1/2 with link and change log


Gman said:


> ** Alpha 6 (RC6)*
> - sensors are now working
> - Device Settings
> - Soundbooster script
> - Wifi tethering
> - Portable Hotspot features in that same menu.
> - Fixed compatibility with some market appsand the issues with some apps not even being in the market.
> - (EK02) framework-res.apk values for our device
> - Many kernel side updates.
> - Better battery life, removed a ton of debugging in the kernel.
> - Random improvements and bug fixes.​


----------



## coldblooded79

Pretty sure the update broke capacitive button backlights..Anyone else with that issue?


----------



## hermeticist

coldblooded79 said:


> Pretty sure the update broke capacitive button backlights..Anyone else with that issue?


me too. They only worked after first boot up.


----------



## Gman

Any work arounds?


----------



## will of fire

hermeticist said:


> me too. They only worked after first boot up.


If the room is too bright or your in the sun they don't come on. If you use your phone at night or in the dark then they light up.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaddy

Is anyone still seeing problems with the GPS? I dont see any posts dealing with problems on Alpha 6. I have enabled internal GPS. I thought the sensor work on this alpha was related to fixing that issue? Odined to EL26. Fresh install. Still no GPS lock. Somebody has to be having the same issues. No issues on any other ROM, so its not a hardware problem.


----------



## asteetva

Is dual boot still being worked on or out of question? I am having great 4g in my area and so don't want to be on 3g


----------



## MaliceOmega

2 quick questions for anyone who knows:

1. Any new news on trwp 2 for our phone?

2. Is there a way to odex the stock touchwiz mms.apk to work with our cm7? I'm not a fan of tw by any stretch of the imagination but I really like the landscape mode split. And with an ics theme the stock mms.apk looked pretty kickass


----------



## AoM

I tried GPS Status yesterday and couldn't get a lock. Tried flashing back to my previous nand from Blend, getting a lock, and then flashing back to my CW nand. No luck.

I was trying to decide between Maddoggin's or Calk's this morning, and did GPS status tests with both of them. I was seeing 5-7 satelites with locks on all of them. I figured I'd try Alpha 6 again, went into GPS Status when I got into my car, and I got a lock on 9 satelites within 30 seconds. fudgeing awesome!

I do have one question, though. Maybe I'm missing it right now, misremembering from my time with my Hero on CM7, or just being slow, but I can't seem to find any settings for roaming. I don't care if I roam, so I just want to make sure I'm good, and a different icon in the status bar is always nice. Of course, I don't get signal for shit in my building at work, roaming or not. Right now, I'm showing no bars, but I'm also showing no roaming icon. I tried making a call, and I was just fine. I guess it's not a big deal, I just like to know what kind of service/signal to expect.

Mad props to Bubby/Gman for this one. When 4G gets solved, this is going to be perfect. It's already my daily driver now that GPS is working. (I don't get great coverage for 4G, but my wife's T-Mobile phone gets perfect coverage a lot of the time.)


----------



## kiN_e4GT

can someone extract the browser.apk from cm7 for me ? I want to see if I can push it to the MIUI rom to see if I can get it to work... 
would save me the trouble of "nand"ing back to cm7









thanks in advance!!


----------



## cordell

kiN_e4GT said:


> can someone extract the browser.apk from cm7 for me ? I want to see if I can push it to the MIUI rom to see if I can get it to work...
> would save me the trouble of "nand"ing back to cm7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!!


download cm7 and do it yourself, just open the file and loook for the browser in /system/app, push to MiUi.


----------



## kiN_e4GT

cordell said:


> download cm7 and do it yourself, just open the file and loook for the browser in /system/app, push to MiUi.


tried it.. it didn't work. FC galore lol


----------



## Gman

did you "adb remount" first?


kiN_e4GT said:


> tried it.. it didn't work. FC galore lol


----------



## kiN_e4GT

Gman said:


> did you "adb remount" first?


how do i go about that? im a noob when it comes to adb commands









i used root explorer by the way.


----------



## Gman

I am certainly no expert. I do this to push files 
adb remount 
adb push xxx.apk /x/y


kiN_e4GT said:


> how do i go about that? im a noob when it comes to adb commands
> 
> i used root explorer by the way.


----------



## BrianDearing

Wiped, Wiped, Wiped...copied files over...Flashed both files...Rebooted...and now stuck on the samsung gagaxy sII Flash screen


----------



## BrianDearing

never mind. went through the steps a second time, and it worked.


----------



## BrianDearing

4945 on Quadrant......sweet!


----------



## Gman

Added E4GT Picture thread to links section and also updated known issues/quirks with soft key


Gman said:


> barely hear you
> - *Soft keys* - Softkeys are only visible in dark situations ie closet with lights off​


----------



## Gman

Added a custom PC thread to off topic for all you custom builders out there, getting ready to go down that path myself!


Gman said:


> *Off-Topic*
> Grocery List - Show us your custom PC setup/parts list


----------



## Bryank930

Has anyone played around with the Device Settings in the menu? I can't seem to get the key backlight settings to work other than Always Off or Always On.

Also, whats up with the pink LED? It came on while charging, but not till like 90%


----------



## hermeticist

Bryank930 said:


> Has anyone played around with the Device Settings in the menu? I can't seem to get the key backlight settings to work other than Always Off or Always On.
> 
> Also, whats up with the pink LED? It came on while charging, but not till like 90%


I agree on the pink led. I liked the blue for fully charged myself.
Also light flow can't bypass the charged setting.


----------



## Bryank930

I found I can change when the button lights come on by playing with the backlight settings in Cyanogenmod settings > display > automatic backlight > Edit other levels...

The light sensor is strange though, it seems to only see 10, 100, or 1000 for levels. It never goes to anything different.

If you change the level for buttons to 1000, they'll pretty much be on all the time. At 10, it needs to be decently dark for them to come on, i.e. dark enough to make reading a book difficult.

Just my .02 worth of digging around. Tomorrow I might nandroid back to a TW rom and check use GPS status to check what the light sensor reads to see if it's a HW limitation or something in the software.


----------



## hermeticist

Anyone having problems with adobe flash?

It doesn't seem to be working on cm7.


----------



## Bryank930

It seems that values of 10,100,1000 are all we get out of the light sensor on this device, even on a TW ROM. Pretty stupid if you ask me. I'm still not sure if it's a HW limitation or software controlled.


----------



## fordmanck

You know, my google voice was working fine and now the volume is crap. That, flash not working great and losing files on my sdcard are my only issues.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## hermeticist

fordmanck said:


> You know, my google voice was working fine and now the volume is crap. That, flash not working great and losing files on my sdcard are my only issues.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


Plus one on both issues
However using app 'undelete', you can recover sd files.


----------



## fordmanck

hermeticist said:


> Plus one on both issues
> However using app 'undelete', you can recover sd files.


Yeah, I got them back but I about shit when I saw I lost 1500 pictures.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

we should be able to put our heads together and figure this damn SD Card issue thing out or at least figure out the triggers.

I was thinking we could start reporting the 5 W's when we run into that to see if we can at least divide and conquer this issue, any thoughts?


----------



## fordmanck

Gman said:


> we should be able to put our heads together and figure this damn SD Card issue thing out or at least figure out the triggers. I was thinking we could start reporting the 5 W's when we run into that to see if we can at least divide and conquer this issue, any thoughts?


I know it happened to me on the initial flash, I was holding out for awhile. The second time I have no clue when it happened. I haven't flashed anything since flashing the initial ROM and Gapps but after recovering them on Friday I looked again Saturday afternoon and they were gone. I'm trying to check after every reboot and see if anything changes.


----------



## hermeticist

Gman said:


> we should be able to put our heads together and figure this damn SD Card issue thing out or at least figure out the triggers.
> 
> I was thinking we could start reporting the 5 W's when we run into that to see if we can at least divide and conquer this issue, any thoughts?


I was told by B on IRC that it could just be a bad sd card. Considering how many people are having the problem I don't believe that.


----------



## fordmanck

hermeticist said:


> I was told by B on IRC that it could just be a bad sd card. Considering how many people are having the problem I don't believe that.


Definitely have a hard time swallowing that. My card is not that old and I've beaten the crap out of some cards and only had one fail, especially in the old days of using A2SD exclusively.


----------



## mightypenguin

Anyone heard latest status?

Seems from twitter that Bubby is looking at other stuff besides 4G right now because it's a pain (and he's sick).
I browsed his github projects and I see lots of source trees any idea where to begin?

It seems that most other phones/networks handle 4G seamlessly while sprint handles it differently so we need to add the GUI/framework AND kernel drivers to CM7.
If someone's already started on this I'd be interested in helping. (PM)

Seems like every time I'm on IRC no devs are on


----------



## mightypenguin

"as for 4G working on future MIUI/CM9/AOSP builds.. the OG Epic devs finally got wimax working on CM7 this month... so I believe we have all the pieces for 4G working on our phone as well.. it will just come down to a working wimax driver for our chip. so we're not there just yet.. but it's looking a whole lot better."​
http://s4gru.spruz.com/forums/?page=post&id=78ED6A7F-402B-46B1-B9BF-0A0D5324E655&fid=CDD46982-E4AC-458A-913A-E5BE9C484E3D

Sorry if that's old news.


----------



## fordmanck

I wound up switching back to a TW Rom as the volume issues with GV and now I was told when I'm on speaker phone the other person can hardly hear me are a little much. That and my Sync system in my SUV keeps disconnecting from the phone. Does anyone have any work arounds for the volume issues?


----------



## Gman

Only thing i have read is volume plus 


fordmanck said:


> I wound up switching back to a TW Rom as the volume issues with GV and now I was told when I'm on speaker phone the other person can hardly hear me are a little much. That and my Sync system in my SUV keeps disconnecting from the phone. Does anyone have any work arounds for the volume issues?


----------



## HondaCop

Wassup bitches!!!! Been away for a while but here I am again. And guess what? I'll probably be jumping ship from Sprint and hopping on the Verizon bandwagon... Reason? I'm just sick and tired of paying for UNLIMITED DATA TRICKLE. Who cares it's unlimited data if you can barely get 20kb+ CONSISTENTLY. I already did the math and if I go to Verizon with a similar voice/text plan and 2GB data, I will pay an extra $30/month. Knowing how good Verizon is in my area (ran my E4GT for a month with the Verizon PRL), I must say it's worth it. Plus I get a 25% discount for being a County employee.

Since I will make the jump, I will also kill two birds with one stone and get myself a Galaxy Nexus. Being an avid tweaker of my phones, I think it's time for me to start using a Google phone and be able to get the latest Android released without having to wait years for it to be released.

With the above being said, I have a question. And yes, I know this is all off topic and most of you probably couldn't give a rat's tushy about all this, but I couldn't care less what you bitches think. lol

I plan on selling my E4GT and with that money, pay the EFT. Anyone willing to buy an almost mint E4GT?

Also, the contract started on August 2011, a few weeks before 9-9-2011 which is when the new $350 ETF kicked in. What would be my ETF? $250?


----------



## ungovernable1977

ungovernable1977 said:


> I've been tempted by the big VZ too... having to run roam control 2 miles from I5 just outside Seattle... which leads me to my CM newb questions...
> 1) does the roaming settings in CM basically work like roam control, or conflict with it? My data has been odd...
> 
> 2) the market freeze: done all the cache data wipes, deleted that file on /SD, flashed two different downloads a total of two times.
> 
> 3) my modem reverted from el13 to eg30... is this normal?
> 
> 4) my first two flashes with the current version both had issues with both system and ads settings forgetting themselves.
> 
> I came from unnamed el13, did regular wipes, flashed cm and gapps... are there any tricks to this? Read this and the main thread... my GPS is fine... would the nandroid trick possibly help my issues? This release of CM is AWESOME.... I'm really hoping to keep this as DD... any help would be appreciated... not new to flashing... but am new to CM.... cheers.


I've been tempted by the big VZ too... having to run roam control 2 miles from I5 just outside Seattle... which leads me to my CM newborn questions... 
1) does the roaming settings in CM basically work like roam control, or conflict with it? My data has been odd...

2) the market freeze: done all the cache data wipes, deleted that file on /SD, flashed two different downloads a total of two times.

3) my modem reverted from el13 to eg30... is this normal?

4) my first two flashes with the current version both had issues with both system and ads settings forgetting themselves.

I came from unnamed el13, did regular wipes, flashed cm and gapps... are there any tricks to this? Read this and the main thread... my GPS is fine... would the nandroid trick possibly help my issues? This release of CM is AWESOME.... I'm really hoping to keep this as DD... any help would be appreciated... not new to flashing... but am new to CM.... cheers.


----------



## Gman

Cool story ese


HondaCop said:


> blah blah blah..... Ball washing talk


----------



## HondaCop

Gman said:


> Cool story ese


LMAO Just answer my questions, you wanna be dev.


----------



## Gman

If my work wasn't dicking around with access for android etc I might be interested in taking the phone off your hands for the wifey. As it is, I might cancel my line and say screw it though. Too bad you can't get on someone's unlimited plan to try and get that hookup 


HondaCop said:


> LMAO Just answer my questions, you wanna be dev.


----------



## HondaCop

Gman said:


> If my work wasn't dicking around with access for android etc I might be interested in taking the phone off your hands for the wifey. As it is, I might cancel my line and say screw it though. Too bad you can't get on someone's unlimited plan to try and get that hookup


I hear you, brother... I really wanted to stay with Sprint but I've just about had enough of it. I've been monitoring my usage for the past few months and even when I went crazy with the Verizon PRL, I never exceeded 2GB in a month and in reality, I average about 500-700 voice minutes per month. So why keep kidding myself with all this "unlimited data" from Sprint when you can hadly access it consistently.

Now, I just need to find a buyer for this E4GT. I guess Craigslist is the best way.

BTW, is the Verizon Galaxy Nexus the best phone right now on Verizon for phone geeks like us? Is there a better one coming within the next few months?


----------



## paranoid android85

HondaCop said:


> I hear you, brother... I really wanted to stay with Sprint but I've just about had enough of it. I've been monitoring my usage for the past few months and even when I went crazy with the Verizon PRL, I never exceeded 2GB in a month and in reality, I average about 500-700 voice minutes per month. So why keep kidding myself with all this "unlimited data" from Sprint when you can hadly access it consistently.
> 
> Now, I just need to find a buyer for this E4GT. I guess Craigslist is the best way.
> 
> BTW, is the Verizon Galaxy Nexus the best phone right now on Verizon for phone geeks like us? Is there a better one coming within the next few months?


Lol dang hate to see your comic relief go. I was actually thinking of switching to vz too, but since I moved to San Antonio my service has been awesome. I'm not roaming anymore. Nexus seems to be the way to go

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

Yeah its a known fact that we freak out about "unlimited" even though on average we never really exceed 2GB/month. That being said the providers still bend us over the barrel in terms of finding creative ways to charge us for the same data a la sms, "data", voice and tethering 


HondaCop said:


> I hear you, brother... I really wanted to stay with Sprint but I've just about had enough of it. I've been monitoring my usage for the past few months and even when I went crazy with the Verizon PRL, I never exceeded 2GB in a month and in reality, I average about 500-700 voice minutes per month. So why keep kidding myself with all this "unlimited data" from Sprint when you can hadly access it consistently.
> 
> Now, I just need to find a buyer for this E4GT. I guess Craigslist is the best way.
> 
> BTW, is the Verizon Galaxy Nexus the best phone right now on Verizon for phone geeks like us? Is there a better one coming within the next few months?


----------



## cordell

I noticed the debate over Verizon vrs Sprint and the Galaxy Nexus going on here. As you can see from my signature I took the leap to Big Red myself, about 4 days ago. IMO it was a good move for me, Gman is correct about the data and the 2GB limit. I rarely exceeded this while on sprints unlimited-limited speed. Most places have WiFi nowadays and that's what I use to DL anything with some size to it. I use my device for work and I am finally able to use my device instantly. No more roam control, toggling airplane mode, it just works like it is supposed to! The dev section is crazy for the Gnex too, a lot of good roms/mods, and even themes. Not that ICS needs a theme. If you have been thinking about the switch, go for it! Its a perfect time with the policy change that sprint is implementing, get out of your contract ETF free!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## HondaCop

cordell said:


> I noticed the debate over Verizon vrs Sprint and the Galaxy Nexus going on here. As you can see from my signature I took the leap to Big Red myself, about 4 days ago. IMO it was a good move for me, Gman is correct about the data and the 2GB limit. I rarely exceeded this while on sprints unlimited-limited speed. Most places have WiFi nowadays and that's what I use to DL anything with some size to it. I use my device for work and I am finally able to use my device instantly. No more roam control, toggling airplane mode, it just works like it is supposed to! The dev section is crazy for the Gnex too, a lot of good roms/mods, and even themes. Not that ICS needs a theme. If you have been thinking about the switch, go for it! Its a perfect time with the policy change that sprint is implementing, get out of your contract ETF free!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I already did!!! Phone scheduled to arrive Tue or Wed...  Really looking forward to it.


----------



## hermeticist

Anyone watching avi video files have player close after about 15 minutes?
I'm using mx video player since cm7 doesn't have native divx.


----------



## Gman

Sprint is getting the nexus too. Might pick it up off contract but W8 and WP8 have really peaked my interest


----------



## will of fire

How do you get out etf free?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## hermeticist

Does anyone know a way to make a speaker phone call broadcasting sound over Bluetooth but use the phones microphone?

My car Bluetooth adaptor is for streaming audio only, so...


----------



## Gman

Can't you modify the settings by holding on the device or hitting menu and clicking which situation you want to be handled by the bluetooth? 


hermeticist said:


> Does anyone know a way to make a speaker phone call broadcasting sound over Bluetooth but use the phones microphone?
> 
> My car Bluetooth adaptor is for streaming audio only, so...


----------



## hermeticist

Gman said:


> Can't you modify the settings by holding on the device or hitting menu and clicking which situation you want to be handled by the bluetooth?


Not that I can find an option for in the phone menu or the Bluetooth menu.


----------



## cordell

will of fire said:


> How do you get out etf free?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


Its all over the interwebz, sprint is changing the way the charge you. If you have a family plan than you are effected and able to drop lines or port number out with no ETF.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

Agreed, the other key thing to point out is that you only have a certain amount of time when the policy changes come into affect to get out of the ETF.


cordell said:


> Its all over the interwebz, sprint is changing the way the charge you. If you have a family plan than you are effected and able to drop lines or port number out with no ETF.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


FYI - slick work with the updsidedown and backword text in your profile.


----------



## fordmanck

cordell said:


> Its all over the interwebz, sprint is changing the way the charge you. If you have a family plan than you are effected and able to drop lines or port number out with no ETF.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Got any links to the criteria? I've got five lines including my air rave and phone connect. I'd love to move to verizon.*edit - found out. Calling now, fingers crossed.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

@Ford - what's the word?


----------



## fordmanck

Gman said:


> @Ford - what's the word?


I'm eligible but verizon is nuts. I have five lines with Sprint no issues every month. Like a lot of Americans I went through some tough times and I'm rebuilding my credit. I'm doing very well now but they want a 400 per line. Freaking nuts.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

I hear ya, and it has to make sense for you. Maybe you can get on some one you trusts (family/friends) plan as an additional line to get the service as you build your credit. 


fordmanck said:


> I'm eligible but verizon is nuts. I have five lines with Sprint no issues every month. Like a lot of Americans I went through some tough times and I'm rebuilding my credit. I'm doing very well now but they want a 400 per line. Freaking nuts.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## barrettd

Well, I'm having a tough time and I know it's my lack of knowledge at fault. I just tried to use my GPS the other day and realized it really doesn't work. So I followed this thread looking for fixes, and it looks like if I flash to another ROM, then get a lock, then come back to CM7 it should work. However, I really am not familiar with any other ROMs or exactly which one to use.

Can you folks offer me a little more detailed advice? I'm assuming that once I get a ROM I can use Clockwork to install just as I do CM. I have Titanium backup. Is there an easy way to backup, basically, a snapshot of my phone (apps, data, etc.) with that program without manually having to backup/reinstall each app?

I know these are dumb questions, but CM is the only ROM I've really used, and I've never really had to go back and forth tweaking like this. I figure once I do it with your help I can do it on my own in the future.

If you can break it down for a dummy, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Gman

- load kernel/recovery of choice - ACS, Team Rogue, CWM
- Backup your CM7 ROM in recovery
- Flash a Touchwiz based ROM(Based off of Samsung's ROM)
- Turn on GPS and get a lock
- Reboot into recovery and restore CM7 NAND


barrettd said:


> snip


----------



## barrettd

Gman said:


> - load kernel/recovery of choice - ACS, Team Rogue, CWM
> - Backup your CM7 ROM in recovery
> - Flash a Touchwiz based ROM(Based off of Samsung's ROM)
> - Turn on GPS and get a lock
> - Reboot into recovery and restore CM7 NAND


Well, thanks. Now I feel stupider than before, because that sounds too easy. I just figured it had to be more work than that. Off to find a ROM...


----------



## Gman

No worries man, and don't let anyone fool ya, no one was born out of the womb flashing ROM's, we all learned it with help from others


barrettd said:


> Well, thanks. Now I feel stupider than before, because that sounds too easy. I just figured it had to be more work than that. Off to find a ROM...


----------



## Gman

Updated work around steps for some more clarity for those new to flashing etc


Gman said:


> *Post #3 - Work Arounds*
> - *** GPS: Nandroid to TW ROM, establish GPS lock, restore CM.
> - load kernel/recovery of choice - ACS, Team Rogue, CWM and flash CM7
> - Backup your CM7 ROM in recovery
> - Flash a Touchwiz based ROM(Based off of Samsung's ROM)
> - Turn on GPS and get a lock
> - Reboot into recovery and restore CM7 NAND


----------



## barrettd

Thanks, Gman. Apparently, I did it. At least GPS Status gets a lock now. I'll have to try it out tomorrow when I'm driving.

For the record, I used Blazer to get the lock.


----------



## Stangdriverdoug

Just wanted to chime I and say I'm moving to Verizon and getting a galaxy nexus. Poor reception in my home... And with all the bandwidth I'm using at home for other things my airave don't work so well. ETF free to boot. I'll still be around though.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmanck

Stangdriverdoug said:


> Just wanted to chime I and say I'm moving to Verizon and getting a galaxy nexus. Poor reception in my home... And with all the bandwidth I'm using at home for other things my airave don't work so well. ETF free to boot. I'll still be around though.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


I made the jump today as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMacinyasha

You're *all* going to take it down a notch, or find a banhammer up your asses, mmkay?

Thanks! <3


----------



## HondaCop

All I know is that on Sprint, I was getting 3G speeds averaging 50kb/s and 4G speeds were a joke if any at all. Now that I'm on Verizon, my 3G averages 2mb and my LTE INSIDE MY HOUSE, has been as fast as 25MB down and 9MB up.

I couldn't care less which deployment is better than the other. What matters to me is that the extra $30/mo I'm paying now with Verizon over my old Sprint bill is well enjoyed.

It's awesome to be able to grab your phone anytime you want to look up or download something without having to pray for a good signal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

Added screen pixelation work around to post #3


Gman said:


> *Post #3 - Work Arounds*
> - *Screen Pixelation*: screen pixelation can be fixed by going to developer options and check the option for 2d acceleration or something like that


----------



## droidiac13

DrMacinyasha said:


> You're *all* going to take it down a notch, or find a banhammer up your asses, mmkay?
> 
> Thanks! <3


I've been away for a while so I read back through a few pages, but I didn't see anything that warranted this. I must be missing something...


----------



## landshark

droidiac13 said:


> I've been away for a while so I read back through a few pages, but I didn't see anything that warranted this. I must be missing something...


DrMac deleted all the offending posts, so that's what you're missing


----------



## jayjay7411

This is cool and well, however I don't want to be told I can root and then only have 2 gigs of data.... that's just not enough for me at all here r my speeds 


HondaCop said:


> All I know is that on Sprint, I was getting 3G speeds averaging 50kb/s and 4G speeds were a joke if any at all. Now that I'm on Verizon, my 3G averages 2mb and my LTE INSIDE MY HOUSE, has been as fast as 25MB down and 9MB up.
> 
> I couldn't care less which deployment is better than the other. What matters to me is that the extra $30/mo I'm paying now with Verizon over my old Sprint bill is well enjoyed.
> 
> It's awesome to be able to grab your phone anytime you want to look up or download something without having to pray for a good signal.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmanck

jayjay7411 said:


> This is cool and well, however I don't want to be told I can root and then only have 2 gigs of data.... that's just not enough for me at all here r my speeds
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


It's actually 4 GB now.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidiac13

landshark said:


> DrMac deleted all the offending posts, so that's what you're missing


Damn, I missed all the excitement!


----------



## Gman

I too am going to be moving on from Sprint here in a little bit. Verizon has LTE in my area and I am guessing their 3G will feel like wimax. Sprint's network vision might do as they say, but just getting tired of like 80KB speeds. I am probably going to hold out for a bit as I am not exactly overwhelmed with the nexus and depending on what happens with WP8, might make the jump all together.


----------



## Stangdriverdoug

The nexus development community is great. Devs are cool and generally speaking topics are filled with good discussion and not troll posts. It's just very different. This is more apparent on xda then it is here though.

Miui powered Galaxy Nexus


----------



## fordmanck

Stangdriverdoug said:


> The nexus development community is great. Devs are cool and generally speaking topics are filled with good discussion and not troll posts. It's just very different. This is more apparent on xda then it is here though.
> 
> Miui powered Galaxy Nexus


Yeah, I know I've had a run in but I'm not typically like that.

The Gnex forums are so chill, I'm guessing it's because we have everything and aren't waiting. I'm still keeping an eye here as my buddy just got an SGSII so I have to keep up.


----------



## jefbal99

I think this is dead and the topic should be closed. I had a twitter DM convo with bubby early last week when he announced he was selling his e4gt. I requested back the MHL adapter I sent to him because I wanted to provide it to another dev to keep the ball rolling. He said that he'd have a new update up with TV Out, possibly Wimax and other "stuff" sometime this week. After seeing on Twitter that he is building recoveries for other devices, I'm pretty sure that we will not see any updates for this ROM.

Sucks, kid was on track to have a great thing. Sucks that his family switched off from Sprint, however, it would have been nice to see him keep working with the device and building for it.


----------



## Gman

This is a daily thread about CM - not Bubby's daily thread. If some one gets CM9 to an alpha/beta, I will gladly change the posts around.


----------



## Gman

Haha, it isn't the internet if someone didn't piss you off. I just am not overwhelmed with the Nexus coming from this phone from a hardware standpoint. Radios/LTE are a different story, but even AOSP ICS doesn't exactly wow me like I thought it would. Plus Verizon just offers android and iphone, done both, looking to try out new things. I would love to be able to know I can go to all three mobile OS's within Verizon on their LTE, but they don't ask me what I want.


fordmanck said:


> Yeah, I know I've had a run in but I'm not typically like that.
> 
> The Gnex forums are so chill, I'm guessing it's because we have everything and aren't waiting. I'm still keeping an eye here as my buddy just got an SGSII so I have to keep up.


----------



## Gman

that still is only like what? 1MB down and up? way better than anything I have gotten on Sprints "now" network.


fordmanck said:


> It's actually 4 GB now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mightypenguin

The odds of someone working on this now that there's a CM9 alpha are kinda slim.
For one thing there won't be tons of devs and testers piling on to help.

I'm scared what will happen to this phone once the next gen comes out and half the devs buy that.









Quad Core phones in the fall. lol


----------



## Gman

again - is there some sort of rule that states this can't become the CM9 daily thread?


----------



## Everyday Legend

mightypenguin said:


> again - is there some sort of rule that states this can't become the CM9 daily thread?


There's CM9 dailies for E4GT? Please, where would I locate this magical source of experimental things?


----------



## mightypenguin

I've just been using my CM7.2 image as a restore nand for when I need to flash a new CM9. It already has 4G which is a step forward. But LOS/Airplane-mode seems more tricky still.


----------



## majmuni

hi everyone i like this rom its one fo the best roms out there but it needs more work i wish someone that know what to do can pick it up and make it better


----------



## Rooster

Would really like to see some 4g action!

Sent from my awesomely EPIC Phone


----------

